# What's your favorite setting of Ave Maria?



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

Mine is probably the setting by Bruckner:


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

This Ave Maria by Holst is nice.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ave Maria - G. Caccini


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Ave Maria - G. Caccini


Pretty piece...not by Caccini, however, but Vladimir Vavilov:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vladimir_Vavilov_(composer)


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Lots of good ones. Josquin:


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

This was one of the tracks that resulted in me becoming such a huge fan of José Carreras.


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

The Schubert setting is a classic, obviously. Interesting that the original version by Schubert didn't use the Latin text but was instead taken from "Lady of the Lake" by Sir Walter Scott.


----------

